# Sprawy forum >  Ankieta dotycząca elektronicznych recept i systemu e-prescribing

## dorotapam

Witam serdecznie,
Jestem studentką V roku Informatyki i Ekonometrii na Wydziale Nauk Ekonomicznych Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego. Pisze pracę magisterską o elektronicznych receptach w Polsce. Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za wypełnienie krótkiej ankiety. Po wykonaniu badania udostępnię jego wyniki na życzenie.

Niniejsza ankieta skierowana jest do osób z branży medycznej oraz spoza danej branży. Jej celem jest porównanie nastawienia do elektronicznych recept oraz prognoza skuteczności danego rozwiązania na polskim rynku usług medycznych.

Ankieta składa się z 18 pytań. Jej rozwiązanie zajmuje maksymalnie 15 minut.

Ankieta jest anonimowa.
Zapisane odpowiedzi nie zawierają żadnych informacji osobowych poza tymi, które pochodziły z formularzy ankiety.

Dziękuję!
Dorota Pamięta
Link: Ankieta - Elektroniczna recepta w Polsce

----------


## agula.es

wypelnilam  :Smile:

----------

